# HELP!!! GX 24 says sheet unloaded



## moonglow (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got a new GX 24 vinyl cutter and went to use it tonight and I got the message "sheet unloaded" I have tried the following things: turning off the cutter and waiting 5 minutes and then turning on again, discpnnecting all of the cords including the USB, uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers. I have been dealing with this for a while and I am pulling my hair out, I can not seem to find any answers ... can anyone please help?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

Your cutter has a white mark along the rail where your blade cutter runs, make sure you set your roller within those white mark, if not, the machine will give you such message. Hope this help. Goodluck and enjoy!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Make sure you're selecting the right setting for the type of media you're loading (roll, piece or edge). 

2. Like was said above, make sure the roller clamps are within the white areas before clamping it down.

3. If you're still having trouble, put a piece of masking tape over the optical eye (it's on the left side, right in front of the rollers). Sometimes the media will lift off of the cutter, causing it to think that it's reached the end of the sheet. The tape will fool it into thinking that the sheet is still there (which it probably is).


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Pwear said:


> 1. Make sure you're selecting the right setting for the type of media you're loading (roll, piece or edge).
> 
> 2. Like was said above, make sure the roller clamps are within the white areas before clamping it down.
> 
> 3. If you're still having trouble, put a piece of masking tape over the optical eye (it's on the left side, right in front of the rollers). Sometimes the media will lift off of the cutter, causing it to think that it's reached the end of the sheet. The tape will fool it into thinking that the sheet is still there (which it probably is).



#3 is an issue I have had when cutting black material usually...but like you said, covering the optical eye's with masking tape (we do both the front and the back) will correct the problem....


----------



## moonglow (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello to all of you who have replied. I have tried all of your tips and still get the same message "sheet unloaded." I tried different colors and sizes. All attempts have been unsuccessful. Any other advise or tips?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Wait until tomorrow and call either Roland direct or the company you purchased it from. It could be that it is damaged. If you purchased it new, you should have a two year warrantee.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

This may be a really silly question but it has yet to be mentioned or asked...is the media clamp on the left back of the machine being used? I believe you can get the same error message if it's not clamped up all the way....


----------



## moonglow (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, I am using the media clamp on the back. I will have to call someone on Monday to hopefully remedy this issue. I was just hoping to use it this weekend. Oh well - just my luck!! Thanks to all who have replied.


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Please let us know your results.


----------



## moonglow (Mar 28, 2010)

On Monday, I called the company that I bought the cutter from and after having me do some troubleshooting tasks told me tthat they would send me a new cutter. The sensors were not registering anything. Now it is Wednesday, and I just got the new cutter and IT WORKS!!! Now I have to learn how to use it.


----------



## ecreations (Jul 14, 2007)

That's Great!! That's the importance of buying from good company, quick support and great customer service, at least they didn't give any run around. If I were you, I will put their support in good use by getting as much information while learning how to get their stuff going, you will learn more from their support since all they do is play with that toy. Of course our forum is another great source for info. Enjoy your new equipment and have fun!!


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new equipment! Enjoy it! I love mine!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It's a bummer when you get defective equipment but there is no better feeling when you fire-up that puppy and cut your first design. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Please feel free to ask any questions, as I have allot of experience with that unit.


----------



## susanlou (Mar 9, 2009)

I put light colored tape over the back sensor and it fixed it. The black transfer material fooled the sensor into thinking the vinyl was not loaded.


----------

